
Sydney Schanberg has died - Evolved
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/10/business/media/sydney-h-schanberg-is-dead-at-82-former-times-correspondent-chronicled-terror-of-1970s-cambodia.html
======
pjg
RIP Sydney Schanberg

Everytime I read Sydney's reporting it was as if I was there and witnessing
everything before my eyes. I wish there were more like him today

~~~
rveeblefetzer
When his fixer Dith Pran died, the NPPA magazine News Photographer talked
about Schanberg's reporting and how it placed you on the bridge when the Khmer
Rouge entered Phnom Penh -- and how today, the first graf is the news and the
second graf is reaction, followed by forward analysis.

